# Magical México ...



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

I have really enjoyed this new subforum and would like to share some sights from México ... 

pd I will add a few photos at a time so the page won't be too heavy ... hope you enjoy the compilation of photographs

a compilation of photographs from the caribbean in the state of Quintana Roo, in southern México


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Teotihuacan, Estado de México



Popocateptl Volcano, Puebla



Banco Chinchorro atoll, Quintana Roo



La Encrucijada, Chiapas



Polanco, México City


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

^^ Those are really nice! It would be great if more Latin American countries or others make a thread about different places in your countries like the Asian countries in this forum. 

P.D. I saw some of those places in the Passport to Adventure series.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cheers Animo!! thanks for your feedback ... 

Cathedral, México City










Valle de Bravo, Estado de México



Palenque, Chiapas



San Pedro Martir, Baja California



Santa Fé, México City


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Lovely country!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi verycontroversial, thanks for leaving your comments

El Castillo, Chichen Itza, Yucatan



Nevado de Toluca




Desierto Central, Baja California



Basaseachic, Chihuahua



Isla Mujeres, Quintana Roo


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Zacatecas










Punta Cancun, Quintana Roo



Cacahuamilpa grottos, Guerrero



Tamul Falls, San Luis Potosi



Calakmul, Campeche


----------



## Michael (Sep 12, 2002)

I just got back from my vacation to mexico! I took a 10 day tour true Mexico, Belize and Guatamala. After that we stayed for another week in Cancun! We absolutely loved it, it was beautifull! Just like these pics!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Michael !! I'm glad you had such a great time in México .... 

Don Goyo, Puebla



El Vizcaino, Baja California



Chihuahua, Chihuahua



Chiapas



Guanajuato City


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Quintana Roo is simply amazing, maybe the most beautiful place I have ever been in my life.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hola zaqattaq, Quintana Roo is one of my favorite places ...

Acapulco, Guerrero



El Ajusco, State of México



Balandra Bay, Baja California



Montebello Lakes, Chiapas



El Sumidero Canyon


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Wow, I really like the pictures of Zacatecas and Guanajuato, nice historic architecture. I especially like the city lighting of Zacatecas.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hola Phriggin' Ogre, if you visit Guanajuato come during the Cervantino International Festival in October .... 

Cancun, Quintana Roo



Cumbres de Monterrey, Nuevo Leon



Land's End, Baja California Sur



Amecameca, México State



Calakmul Rainforest, Campeche


----------



## UrbanFanatic! (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice thread Marte!


----------



## Prosciutto (Jun 28, 2006)

Mexico is a very beautiful county - lots of coastline and beaches.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hi gmps et Prosciutto, glad you have enjoyed the photos ...


----------



## Xvr (Dec 1, 2005)

Great pics Marte... I love my country...


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

Magical! :colgate: and Sparkling too :colgate:


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hi guys thanks for leaving you comments ...


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Simply amazing! Mexico is on the top of the destination I want to go to along with Egypt, Australia and Brasil!!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

a set of postcards I made of some cities in the unesco world heritage list .... hope you will enjoy them ...

_______________________________

*México City*



_______________________________

*Puebla*

​


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Very nice marte. Do you have photos of those cities where the galleons used to dock?


----------



## blaxxxbla (May 27, 2006)

Marte are you a pilot or you are just fan of the air pictures?.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

@Animo let me see if I have photos of port cities like Veracruz, and Campeche

cheers blaxxbla ... found this compilation of gorgeous aerial photos on the net.
I must confess I have phobia of heights, hehe ... greetings all the way to Cancun (lucky you  )

let's continue the tour guys, please feel free to leave your comments

_______________________________

*Guanajuato*



_______________________________

_Zacatecas_

​


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

let's continue the tour guys ...


_______________________________

*Guadalajara*



_______________________________

*Morelia*

​


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Outrgaeously beautiful shots there marte, and an excellent thread :applause:

This is what this subforum should be all about :yes:

I think you have just made my mind up for me where my next 'big trip' will be

When is the best time of year to visit Mexico... Or does it depend on the region?

I want dry but not too hot and / or humid


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers tubeman,

Glad you have enjoyed the photographs! From mid September to the end of May we have the best weather, if you want template and beatiful weather you must visit México during this months. I recommend you my city Guanajuato, which has gorgeous weather all year round, it is a beautiful colonial city. During October the International Cervantino Festival is held with an excelent variety of cultural activities such as dance, music, cinema etc, from all over the world and there is a great ambiance. This years special guest is the United Kingdom, I am really looking forward to it.

p.d there are other beautiful historical cities nearby that you can visit in central México, I recomend you Zacatecas, Morelia, Puebla, San Miguel de Allende, and México City

here is another postcard from Guanajuato


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey guys let's continue the tour ...

_______________________________

*Queretaro*



_______________________________

*Tlacotalpan*

​


----------



## yankees4ever (Aug 6, 2006)

*Man,*

Mexico is so beautiful!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers all the way to New York!

Let's continue the tour ...

_______________________________

*Campeche*



_______________________________

*Oaxaca*

​


----------



## dossier (Jul 29, 2006)

Amazing country gotta love it


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

This pics show how diverse Mexico is. Great tour Marte.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks for leaving your comments guys

_______________________________

*Palenque*




_______________________________

*Chichen Itza*

​


----------



## ANMECH (Jul 9, 2006)

Mexico is a wonderful country,I love my country.I need more photos marte.


----------



## movic (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm amazed. Great Job Marte.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

glad you guys have enjoyed the tour 

_____________________________

*Sian Ka'an which means where the sky is born*



_____________________________

*Islands and protected areas of the Sea of Cortez*

​


----------



## monicaco (Apr 7, 2005)

Simply gorgeous!!!!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Once more thanks for leaving your comments guys I leave you some more photographs ...


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

_____________________________

*El Vizcaino*



_______________________________

*Barrancas del Cobre (Sierra Tarahumara)*







[/CENTER]


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

________________________

*Edzna*



_________________________________

*Volcanes y paisaje del Valle de México*

​


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys! I'am glad you have enjoyed the photographic compilation


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

landscapes of Baja California


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

panoramic view of Barrancas del Cobre (aka Copper Canyon)



night view of Monterrey



vista of Cozumel Island


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ocean spirit (Feb 10, 2006)

Martemartemarteart E
:banana2: :banana2: :banana2: :dj: :dance: :applause: :applause: :nocrook: :dance2: :dance2: :dance2: :dance2: :dance2: :dance2: :applause: :applause: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: kay:


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

Excelent Pictures Marte!!









Dora Unrelated


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers farean, I'am glad you have enjoyed the photographs ... cheers all the way to Indonesia with it's gorgeous trapical landscapes & beaches :hi:


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

^^ so where do you get the Pictures? All of the are large (and beautiful)! Its hard to find large picture of a country.... :cheers:


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hi Forean, it's a compilation from the net ...


----------



## Barnardgirl (Dec 21, 2006)

Mexico is just too beautiful. You have done a great job on this thread. Do you happen to know where I can find the Mega Thread that has like more than 400+ posts of pictures of Mexico? Like this one, but bigger.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hola Barnardgirl, I'm really happy you have enjoyed this thread which I made with a lot of care, jeje 
I leave you the address of the thread you are looking for

_México living nature_


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

we haven't really visited the cities so let's start with my home town ...

Guanajuato


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

beauuuuuutiful.. 
nice food + beautiful scenery + great culture = Mexico


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers paw25694! I'm glad you have enjoyed the photos :hi:

Vista Nevado de Toluca



Cancun night vista



Cañon del Sumidero 



Naica, cristal caves



Barrancas del Cobre



Mexico City night vista


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

^Those are some fantastic pix, thanks for sharing*


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers Ferney! glad you have enjoyed this photographic compilation ...

panoramas

-------------------->----------------------->--------------------------------->


----------



## BIPV (Oct 12, 2006)

Sin palabras Marte :applause:


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hi BIPV, I'm glad you like them :hi:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Lovely cities and landscapes !


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers mate! 

Nevado de Toluca, Estado de México



Bahia, Baja California Sur



Volcan de Fuego, Colima



View of the Caribbean, Costa Maya, Quintana Roo


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

More gifts from México

Puerto Escondido, Oaxaca



Sierra de Chiapas, Chiapas



Xico, Veracruz



Cloud forests Tlanchinol, Hidalgo



Bahia Balandra, Baja California


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow Mexico looks so cool  Is it safe to travel there now? With all the military and narco trafickers fighting...


----------



## movic (Jul 1, 2006)

Maki-chan said:


> Wow Mexico looks so cool  Is it safe to travel there now? With all the military and narco trafickers fighting...


I would like to say that the whole country is safe. Unfortunately there are some parts that are violent and for some odd reason thats the idea that most of the people has of our country as a whole. Luckily those parts are waaaay less than the rest of the country. In fact, Mexico recieves around 24 million foreign tourists a year.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

movic said:


> I would like to say that the whole country is safe. Unfortunately there are some parts that are violent and for some odd reason thats the idea that most of the people has of our country as a whole. Luckily those parts are waaaay less than the rest of the country. In fact, Mexico recieves around 24 million foreign tourists a year.


 Well we have a place in cancun and i haved lived in mexico city so i know what mexico is like i was just asking whats its like down there now. Its not the idea i have of "your country as a whole" I was just asking like anyone else would after seeing soldiers in the street shooting and tanks on tv etc.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hola Maki, it is sadly as movic stated ....there are very few places were these events took place, let's hope for the best

Hola Zinho, slds hasta Panama :hi:

Cacti forest in central desert, Baja California



White desert dunes Guerrero Negro, Baja California



Laguna Ojo de Liebre whale santuary, Baja



Salares en Baja California



Sierra Gorda, Queretaro


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

les tengo mas regalos de México

Sierra de Puebla, Puebla



Minas Viejas, San Luis Potosi



Grutas de Garcia, Nuevo Leon



Lava fields Paricutin, Michoacan



Pico de Orizaba, Veracruz/Puebla


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Could you put the location of the pictures? Maybe i would like to visit one day


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hi maki, certainly you are always welcomed ... sometimes I'm out of time and can't put the descriptions, and on top of that my English is not very good, jeje :hi:


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

marte said:


> hi maki, certainly you are always welcomed ... sometimes I'm out time and can't put the description, and on top of that my English is not very good, jeje :hi:


Muchas gracias señor  Yo puedo hablar español bien porque yo vivia en DF por dos años y tambien voy a cancun casi cada verano!^_^. Viva mexico "guey"!! jaja lol


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hola Maki, saludos hasta 大阪 ... y ya sabes mi casa es tu casa :hi:


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

^_^


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

Hola mi amigos...
The world is about to see mexico tommorow live...
This could give me a good review of mexico city if ever i decided to travel to your place...
Gotta eat some burritos tommorow while cheering for my country's delegate at miss universe...


hehe nothing...
just bored


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

^^ Burritos are not Mexican! They are Texan or something like that...


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

^^ they're not?
fine... what about taco?


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Yoryi & Insanedriver, Burritos are a dish from Chihuahua, México and popular in SW U.S. Tocos are one of the most emblematic dishes in México's gastronomy.


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

Maki-chan said:


> Wow Mexico looks so cool  Is it safe to travel there now? With all the military and narco trafickers fighting...


 No !!!


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey. I have just discovered this thread. Most of the pics are awesome.

I am going to Mexico next September with my university mates. I will fly to Cancun, but my hotel will be in Puerto del Carmen. I hope I can see a lot of interesting things there and spend a great time. I can't wait!

Viva Mexico!


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

Stifler said:


> Hey. I have just discovered this thread. Most of the pics are awesome.
> 
> I am going to Mexico next September with my university mates. I will fly to Cancun, but my hotel will be in Puerto del Carmen. I hope I can see a lot of interesting things there and spend a great time. I can't wait!
> 
> Viva Mexico!


You will fall in love with the mexican caribbean !!!


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Insanedriver said:


> ^^ they're not?
> fine... what about taco?


Tacos are fine... If they come somewhere else but Taco Bell...


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Some gorgeous views of Cancun


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi guys, let's visit some of the historical cities. Hope you enjoy the photographs, and don't forget to leave your coments and sugestions


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Thank you marte for taking your time and giving us all these beautiful pictures to look at! I love mexico!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

lets continue our tour of México ... about one third of the country is comprised by mountains


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hey guys I leave you more photographs of natural landscapes from México


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Those last Cancun shots are amazing Marte.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers Rayu, thank you for leaving your coment :hi:


----------



## ocean spirit (Feb 10, 2006)

Marte :naughty: photographs and soooo great :cheers1: kay: :yes:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers ocean spirit! :hi:


----------



## jet_75 (Feb 1, 2007)

those are some amazing pictures !


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/3784/c23qb352532hq6.jpg
speechless :drool::drool:


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Great job, Marte!

Where is this? 





And this?
[/QUOTE]


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hola claroscuro, the first photograph is in Zacatecas and the second photo is from Morelia :hi:


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

vistas of the Sierra Tarahumara

------------------------------------------------>---------------------------------------->------------------------------------------------>



------------------------------------------------->------------------------------------------>----------------------------------------------------->



---------------------------------------------------------->--------------------------------------->------------------------------------------------------->



----------------------------------------------->------------------------------------------->----------------------------------------------------------->



--------------------------------------------------->--------------------------------------->---------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## SeViNiYo (Aug 2, 2007)

Mexico is beautiful


----------



## PoLy_MX (May 11, 2007)

absolutely gorgeous


:drool: :drool:


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hey guys I am so glad you have enjoyed the photos


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

^^ I loved this set of photos


----------



## realdog (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi Marte
I live in mexico but i never see this type of beauty in my location,
i live in the desert of baja,
i think i need to travel a lot in baja to know better my contryside,


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hi realdog, Baja California is gorgeous in the words of Sagan _an aquarium of the sea_


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

I must know where these are :drool::





































Question: Is there skiing in Mexico?


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

crawford said:


> Ok, I will be in Irapuato on business next week. I will (of course) check out Guanajuato. Anything else in or around Irapuato?


Sure, lots and lots of things to do, you can go to reap strawberries !!!


----------



## valdano7007 (Aug 3, 2007)

Canadian Chocho said:


> Question: Is there skiing in Mexico?


Nope. There is just not enough snow falling anyplace in Mexico that could be used to ski. Some northern states, such as Chihuahua, receive fair amounts of snow some seasons, but there are no ski facilities of any kind there or anywhere in the country. A few of us crazy guys grab a snowboard and drive in 4wd vehicles to the near top of some mountains that receive some snow, like Nevado de Colima (State of Jalisco), Nevado de Toluca (State of Mexico), Iztaccihuatl, and Pico de Orizaba (state of Veracruz), but is dangerous and most of the times not worth the risk.


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

marte said:


> cheers guys, we continue our tour of magical México



I also want to know where this is. Where is it?


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hi guys these are the places from message # 281

1. Cuatro Cienegas, Coahuila

2. Mexcaltitán, Nayarit

3. Port of Veracruz, Veracruz

4. Chihuahua, Chihuahua


----------



## kenworth (Jun 20, 2006)

Thats awesome pictures!~ Mexico is reall beautiful country ,but it's not very safe,...


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

^^ but it's not very safe? :lol: please keep your ignorant comments to yourself.


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

kenworth said:


> Thats awesome pictures!~ Mexico is reall beautiful country ,but it's not very safe,...


Yes it is not safe ( if you are a pig ) because we love to eat tacos every day and guess who has to sacrifice for us its own tasty flesh, please guys don't start the fire, the thread is so damn beatuful to make it take a wrong direction !!!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hi guys, I invite you to use PMs ... in the mean time let's continue our journey through magical México


----------



## Eliud Izguerra (Mar 31, 2008)

=)

Excelentes Fotos hermano'



Saludos.
________________________________________________________________
www.izguerra.com


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hola Eliud, slds no dejes de visitar el foro de México y Latinoamerica ... y si me permites subir algunas de tus fotos aqui seria genial :hi:


----------



## Carlcoxmi6ciapayroll (Apr 5, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! Hey isn't Mexico joining the USA and Canada to become the North american union?? Hope it doesn't lose too much of it's culture and beauty


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hi carl ... in the meantime more gifts from México


----------



## Berns (Jun 21, 2007)

valdano7007 said:


> Nope. There is just not enough snow falling anyplace in Mexico that could be used to ski. Some northern states, such as Chihuahua, receive fair amounts of snow some seasons, but there are no ski facilities of any kind there or anywhere in the country. A few of us crazy guys grab a snowboard and drive in 4wd vehicles to the near top of some mountains that receive some snow, like Nevado de Colima (State of Jalisco), Nevado de Toluca (State of Mexico), Iztaccihuatl, and Pico de Orizaba (state of Veracruz), but is dangerous and most of the times not worth the risk.


Actually there is a ski resort in Mexico. For example there is one in Arteaga, Coahuila. It's called Monterreal.


----------



## LIZZARD0876 (Mar 10, 2007)

marte ,donde es aqui


----------



## valdano7007 (Aug 3, 2007)

Berns said:


> Actually there is a ski resort in Mexico. For example there is one in Arteaga, Coahuila. It's called Monterreal.


You're right, it is the closest to a ski resort in Mexico. You can practice skiing there but it is not a resort, as there are no hotel facilities around it, and there's only artificial slope skiing, on a dendrix track. There's no real snow to ski on.


----------



## Avens (Jan 19, 2006)

Carlcoxmi6ciapayroll said:


> Gorgeous!!! Hey isn't Mexico joining the USA and Canada to become the North american union?? Hope it doesn't lose too much of it's culture and beauty


What are you on about?

Great thread, beautiful country.


----------



## JimMasters (Apr 14, 2008)

Ariba!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys, I'm glad you enjoyed the photographs


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

more photos in the next page ...


----------

